# Achsgewinde (Nabe)



## kater (9. November 2003)

Folgendes Problem:

Ich mache viele Icepickgrinds und -bonks, das heisst, dass ich die Achsen und Pegs ziemlich stark beanspruche, obschon ich eigentlich sagen kann, das ich schön und clean fahre. Jedoch mache ich regelmässig das Gewinde der Achsmutter oder der Achsnabe kaputt und dann kann ich die Mutter natürlich nicht mehr anziehen, was das BMX fahren unmöglich macht, bis ich eine neue Achse oder Mutter oder beides organisiert habe. Nun, gibt es eine Lösung für solche Gewindeprobleme? Habt ihr ähnliche Probleme?


----------



## Deleted 18158 (9. November 2003)

mit gefühl anziehen was sonst??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bremerhavener© (9. November 2003)

Mit Gefühl anziehen is völlig relativ und deshalb nicht hilfreich als Auskunft... 
anknallen muss man die Dinger bei Icepicks auf jeden Fall ,sonst sind sie nach n paar Grinds wieder lose.

Ich habe frueher Fett benutzt. Das ist jedoch nicht so das Nonplusultra,weil gefettete Gewinde nicht so bündig halten wie Reine...
Wichtig ist, das du nach jedem Radausbau die Gewinde der Achse saubermachst...mit einer Zahnbürste, Drahtbürste o. ä. ,da sich ja feine Späne sammelt...lässt du sie drin, drehst du den ganzen Kram über die Gewinde und nutzt sie so ab.

Auch Achsmuttern,die vielleicht schon etwas abbekommen haben,leicht abgeflachte Gewinde haben, sofort tauschen und nicht mit Gewalt draufdrehen- hat nen schlechten Effekt.

Ich reibe die Oberkanten der Gewinde mit ein bißchen Fett ein, n Hauch um das ganze gängig zu machen, nachdem ich die Gewindegaenge gereinigt habe. Ich verwende auch nur Muttern von den Brands, von denen ich die Achsen beziehe, denn von den nachzukaufenden fuer 1.50 halte ich nicht viel, meistens ist das Gewinde nicht 100% clean geschnitten und das Teil ist nach dem ersten festen Anzug schon angenatzt...

ansonsten kannst du auch schaun ob du im gut sortierten Fachhandel nen m14 Gewindeschneider bekommst...ist leider meistens in den Standard-Kästen nicht vertreten.


----------



## evil_rider (9. November 2003)

ne fette unterlegscheibe im aussendurchmesser wie dr peg innendurchmesser hilft, hatte das problem früher auchimmer vorne gehabt


----------



## kater (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Yumbo _
> *mit gefühl anziehen was sonst?? *



Aua. Keine Ahnung von nichts und dann Klappe aufreissen...


----------



## kater (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von evil_rider _
> *ne fette unterlegscheibe im aussendurchmesser wie dr peg innendurchmesser hilft, hatte das problem früher auchimmer vorne gehabt  *



Das würde doch gegen stetiges Lösen der Muttern helfen, aber das ist nicht mein Problem. Bei mir zerstöre ich effektiv immer irgend ein Gewinde. Meistens Mutter, weil das Material schwächer ist, aber Achsen kille ich auch regelmässig. Dennoch danke für den Tipp!


----------



## Deleted 18158 (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *
> 
> Aua. Keine Ahnung von nichts und dann Klappe aufreissen... *



wer hat denn hier keine ahnung wen du sowas frägtst wo die antworten auf der hand liegen?? (das is ja nichts schlimmes aber dann dumm zu kommen is irgendwie seltsam)...wenn man sich übrigens nen loch ins dropout bohrt, nen venus nimmt und den dann an dem loch mit einer mutter befestigt dann kann das hinterrad weder vor noch zurück und du kannst die achsmuttern mit gefühl anziehen, schminktipps für die selbigen kannste dir dann auch sparen...aber hab ja keine ahnung also ignorierts


----------



## kater (10. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Yumbo _
> *
> 
> wer hat denn hier keine ahnung wen du sowas frägtst wo die antworten auf der hand liegen?? (das is ja nichts schlimmes aber dann dumm zu kommen is irgendwie seltsam)...wenn man sich übrigens nen loch ins dropout bohrt, nen venus nimmt und den dann an dem loch mit einer mutter befestigt dann kann das hinterrad weder vor noch zurück und du kannst die achsmuttern mit gefühl anziehen, schminktipps für die selbigen kannste dir dann auch sparen...aber hab ja keine ahnung also ignorierts *



Um das Rad an Ort und Stelle zu halten, reicht eine Mutter völlig aus. Du hast mein Problem anscheind nichz ganz verstanden: Mein Rad hält bombenfest, jedoch gehen die Gewinde von Mutter/Achse regelmässig kaputt, weil ich so viele Icepicksgrinds und -bonks mache... Das heisst durch den Schlag auf das Peg (welches den Schlag auf die Achse weiterführt) geht mit der Zeit das Gewinde der Mutter und der Achse in den Eimer.


----------



## kneutti (11. November 2003)

da gibts von voxom diese dinger die sich nuts schimpfen!!! das sind eigentlich auch muttern, aber die haben meiner meinung nach viel mehr gewindegänge als ne normale mutter!!!

das sind die teile:
http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/index.html?wheels_and_more_teile_naben_parts_hubs_3.htm

ride on!


----------



## kater (11. November 2003)

Hehe  Ist gut gemeint, aber die Gewinde der Mutter und der Achse müssen schon übereinstimmen, was ich bei meinem Fall bezweifle. Ausserdem kannst du diese Nüsse nur bei relativ kurzen Achsen benutzen, denn wenn die Achse zu lang ist, kannst du mit der Ratsche (wie schreibt man das auch H-Deutsch?!) gar nicht mehr in das Loch rein. Aber Danke für den Tipp


----------



## fr33r!d0r (12. November 2003)

hmm vielleicht irgendwelchen industriestahl nehmen und sich selbst was schneiden (lassen)

k.a. nur so ne idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frozenfrogz (12. November 2003)

Hi!
Wenn ich Dich nicht völlig falsch verstanden habe...

...hast Du vorne Pegs montiert.
..."reißt" Dir das Gewinde der Muttern aus.


Ich hatte zuerst gedacht, Du würdest ohne Pegs fahren und Dir dann die Achsen/Muttern vermatschen wenn Du irgendwo hängen bleibst.

Das heißt also, daß durch die Belastung auf den/m Peg/s die Mutter so belastet wird, das das Gewinde der Mutter sich verformt?
Krass  

Fährst Du vorne eine 10mm, oder 14mm Achse?

Vielleicht solltest Du ein paar Kontermuttern mit auf die Achse schrauben, falls es die Länge der Achse zu läßt - Dadurch würde die Beanspruchung auf eine größere Fläche verteilt (Das hat wahrscheinlich auch kneutti gemeint).

Hm. Ich bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, ob ich verstanden habe wie genau Dein Problem zustande kommt.

Gruß, Freddy.


----------



## fr33r!d0r (13. November 2003)

richtig verstanden aber es geht um die hinteren pegs


----------



## kater (13. November 2003)

Ich fahre hinten und vorne 14mm Achsen. Eine Kontermutter... hmm... das muss ich mal versuchen, aber ich befürchte, dass die Achse zu kurz ist. Danke für den Hinweis!


----------



## a$i (13. November 2003)

> Eine Kontermutter... hmm... das muss ich mal versuchen, aber ich befürchte, dass die Achse zu kurz ist.



ansonsten eben alternativ eine längere mutter (gibts 100%, ruf mal parano an...) - habe aber noch nie gehört dass so oft das gewinde der mutter/achse kaputtgeht, wie hart sind denn deine bonks ?!


----------



## frozenfrogz (13. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von fr33r!d0r _
> *richtig verstanden aber es geht um die hinteren pegs  *



Ähm ja. Hast recht *schäm*

Vorne heißt das ja Zahnstocher und nicht Eispickel.

@Kater haste nich mal ´n dolles Foto von Deinen verkitschten Teilen?


----------



## kater (13. November 2003)

Die sind anscheinend wirklich hart, diese Eispickelbonks  Fotos könnte ich machen, ist aber wenig spektakulär. Ist nur ein totes Gewinde und ein paar Späne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Reini (14. November 2003)

wenn es bei der mutter ausreisst mach was ganz einfaches, du gehst in ein metallwaren geschäft und kaufst die muttern für hochfesteschraubverbindungen, da ist dann derstahl hochwertig und ich denke das sich der preis auch in grenzen halten wird....

was du dann als letzten schritt probieren könntest ist die achse aus hochfestem stahl nach drehen zu lasen,


----------



## kater (14. November 2003)

Okay, werde ich mal versuchen. Obschon dann auch das Gewinde der Achse drauf geht, da die Muttern gerade deswegen aus weicherem Material sind, das nicht auch noch die Achse kaputt geht. Aber ich werde es mal versuchen


----------



## Reini (15. November 2003)

denk nicht das die achse ja einiges aushalten müsste...


----------



## Deleted 18158 (15. November 2003)

obwohl  mir das problem zwas unbekannt ist und es mit 14mm achsen normalerweise keine probleme gibt ist mir gerade eingefalllen das sbc (kink evt. auch) achsen aus nem besseren stahl für alle möglichen nabenhersteller zum nachrüsten anbietet


----------



## kater (15. November 2003)

Die dicke der Achse spielt keine Rolle, es ist nicht die Achse an sich, die sich verbiegt, sondern das _Gewinde_. Was für Stahl ist das?


----------



## Deleted 18158 (15. November 2003)

http://www.kinkbmx.com/products/axles.html   4140cromo, praktisch die selben wie die: http://www.bmxer.de/shop2003/d__Standard_Bike_Company_Achse_SB312.htm   beide aber sehr teuer, sollen aber beide höchst gut sein, kink haben ja auuch die mini-garantie


----------



## kater (16. November 2003)

Danke für die Links.


----------



## Flatpro (21. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von kater _
> *Ich fahre hinten und vorne 14mm Achsen. Eine Kontermutter... hmm... das muss ich mal versuchen, aber ich befürchte, dass die Achse zu kurz ist. Danke für den Hinweis! *


Achsen sind niemals zu kurz. Die Muttern höchstens zu groß.
Nimmse dir halt ne Eisensägeund kürzt eine von den beiden Muttern, sodass eine ganze Mutter+ein Zugeschnittene solang sind, wie deine Achse.
So hab ich dat bei mir gemacht.


----------



## kater (22. November 2003)

Ausgezeichnete Idee!


----------



## Flatpro (3. Dezember 2003)

und ??? schon das mit den kontermuttern [email protected]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

